# Moving on



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Let's, I'm still alive.Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

since just my presence in the forum seems to set eric off, I am considering resigning but don't want to bother jeff with this at the moment. i will listen to others' thoughts since it is a member' forum.Bada


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

I don't think it matters if someone's presence bugs anyone else. What matters is that we learn to cooperate with each other, play fair and work as a team.We're (bb members) all we have.... so we need to stick together and support each other.Evie


----------

